# Turning Brown Eyes Blue?



## Awkwardacious

Has anyone here ever heard of Stroma Medical?


"_We all have blue eyes. In the case of brown eyes, however, a thin layer of brown pigment covers the front surface of the iris (the colored part of the eye). The Strōma laser disrupts this layer of pigment, causing the body to initiate a natural and gradual tissue-removal process. Once the tissue is removed, the patient’s natural blue eye is revealed.

The Strōma procedure is non-invasive. It involves no incisions or injections of any kind. In fact, other than the use of a small device to help keep the patient’s eyelid open during the procedure and the application of a mild topical medication, there is little or no contact with the patient’s eye.

The patient sits in front of the Strōma laser, and his or her head is stabilized. The patient is instructed to direct the untreated eye toward a tiny animation (about 1 cm x 1 cm), located about one foot from the patient’s eye, while the procedure is completed. The procedure is then repeated to treat the other eye.

The treating physician will inform the patient when he or she may drive and return to work. In most cases, the patient should be able to do so shortly after the procedure. For the first week or so following the procedure, the irises will get darker. Thereafter, they will grow progressively lighter, revealing the underlying natural blue color. The full color change process should take two to four weeks following the procedure_."

- Stroma Medical Eye Color Change - Permanent Eye Color Change Laser


I'm really excited about this. 

I have brown eyes myself. Dark, dark, dark brown eyes that almost look as if they were black. I honestly don't know if my eyes would even look good if they were blue, but I think the whole idea of this is really cool, and can really make most people feel better about themselves if they had some sort of insecurity about their eye color or something, lol. Unfortunately though, Stroma's procedure isn't exactly approved yet. 

What do you guys personally think about this? Do you think the procedure itself is safe? Would you recommend anyone to do it?

Tell me what you think.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Brown eyes are beautiful and enchanting. 

People should stop trying to mold themselves into some stupid American ideal and love their uniqueness. The world would suck if we all looked like blonde, blue eyed lemmings. lol


----------



## Wellsy

http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/56435-why-hell-does-turn-me-thread-252.html#post9750546
XD


----------



## Awkwardacious

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Brown eyes are beautiful and enchanting.
> 
> People should stop trying to mold themselves into some stupid American ideal and love their uniqueness. The world would suck if we all looked like blonde, blue eyed lemmings. lol


That's exactly what I think. The media has made most of us think that ideal beauty is those blonde, fair-skinned, blue-eyed models. I happen to be at odds with that. Sure, them hot blonde Caucasian models are pretty, but people of other race can be a lot more beautiful too in their own way. 

But honestly speaking, when it comes to eye-color, I sadly have to admit that lighter colors are much more desirable. Millions of people worldwide use colored contacts to have different colored eyes, and most of the people tend to use lighter colors in order to create the illusion of having light-colored eyes. Lighter-colored eyes are just more...stunning.

Not saying that brown eyes aren't beautiful, because they are. But hey, most of us want we don't have, don't we?


----------



## Awkwardacious

Wellsy said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/56435-why-hell-does-turn-me-thread-252.html#post9750546
> XD


Hahah, brown eyes can be alluring but I've always dreamed of lighter eyes... 

What do you think of this whole procedure though?


----------



## mysterie

if i ever wanted to change eye colour the only way i would try do it is changing my diet to raw vegan

i would never do a cosmetic procedure for anything, it doesnt sit well with me


----------



## Wellsy

Princess Wannabe said:


> Hahah, brown eyes can be alluring but I've always dreamed of lighter eyes...
> 
> What do you think of this whole procedure though?


I can't relate so I don't feel I have a great understanding.
To me to consider the procedure I tend to think of eyes as a rather sensitive part of the body and i'd prefer to not play with for aesthetic reasons.
Also if I wanted to do a certain procedure, i'd be patient before rushing into it, wanting to hear of other people's experiences negative and good, because I think a lot things are rush to build a market before they work all the kinks out. I would be questioning what are the potential side effects or complications of this procedure? Has it been around long enough to notice any undesirable long term effects.

But people do lots of things to their bodies that of course entail a risk though the risk is often minimized.
I'm also not to hot on playing with the body too much but that's just me, plastic surgery has become more economically feasible than it once was and more common in many places. But at the same time there are a lot of ethical concerns about people wanting to change themselves and the validity of wanting such changes, whether it should be people have the money, the service is there. But at the same time it's thought to be like a lot of services and products, exploitative for peoples' money but then that could be almost anything and if it satisfies the customer to their desired result then how bad is it?
I really don't have any solid conclusions on such aesthetic changes, just that they have very little appeal to me personally.


----------



## Awkwardacious

mysterie said:


> if i ever wanted to change eye colour the only way i would try do it is changing my diet to raw vegan
> 
> i would never do a cosmetic procedure for anything, it doesnt sit well with me


Wow that's interesting. Does that really work?

It's too bad that I don't think I'm capable of being a vegan though... I so desperately love meat and I still _need_ meat since I'm so very skinny.


----------



## HFGE

Princess Wannabe said:


> What do you guys personally think about this? Do you think the procedure itself is safe? Would you recommend anyone to do it?
> 
> Tell me what you think.


The operation sounds kind of fraudulent to me. Although if it isn't fake and you really, _really_ want blue eyes then why not try colored contacts and if you like the way you look then check out the procedure in more detail?


----------



## mysterie

im not sure, i guess it could work for a small percentage of people

skinny isn't necessarily a bad thing, unless you are really really skinny. skinny people live the longest iirc


----------



## Awkwardacious

HFGE said:


> The operation sounds kind of fraudulent to me. Although if it isn't fake and you really, _really_ want blue eyes then why not try colored contacts and if you like the way you look then check out the procedure in more detail?


That's the thing about colored contacts. If you have really dark eye color, wearing light-colored contacts wouldn't really make the wanted color visible. So really, unless you have light-colored eyes, light-colored lenses don't work well. Plus, most of them look fake, unless you get the more expensive one. 

I don't know if this is a fraud, but cross my fingers, I hope it isn't. I'm currently still doing some research about this. I think it's still fairly new (it's hasn't even been approved), so there's not really much to find yet.


----------



## Awkwardacious

mysterie said:


> im not sure, i guess it could work for a small percentage of people
> 
> skinny isn't necessarily a bad thing, unless you are really really skinny. skinny people live the longest iirc


Do they? I think not-so-skinny & not-so-fat people tend to live the longest. Overall, just healthy people, I guess.

If that method works, then that would be really awesome. The girl in the video has really nice eye color. But I don't like how she made it sound like people with brown eyes don't have a good "soul" or whatever. I know it wasn't intentional on her part, but it's a bit offensive to brown-eyed people.


----------



## HFGE

Princess Wannabe said:


> That's the thing about colored contacts. If you have really dark eye color, wearing light-colored contacts wouldn't really make the wanted color visible. So really, unless you have light-colored eyes, light-colored lenses don't work well. Plus, most of them look fake, unless you get the more expensive one.
> 
> I don't know if this is a fraud, but cross my fingers, I hope it isn't. I'm currently still doing some research about this. I think it's still fairly new (it's hasn't even been approved), so there's not really much to find yet.


No, you're thinking of tinted contact lenses which are more for protecting the pupils from the sun. The cosmetic lenses for different eye colors are pretty much only for those purposes and work on any color iris.

At any rate, they're your eyes and you're free to do what you wish with them. Just keep in mind that purely cosmetic surgery can be a trap and may start sucking you into wanting other procedures. Otherwise, my inclination is to say to avoid surgery that are 100% cosmetic and have no medical or social benefit.

Although, if I were being completely honest I think having green eyes would be super cool.


----------



## Stelmaria

Princess Wannabe said:


> Wow that's interesting. Does that really work?


Eye colours have been known to shift naturally in some people and no one I know who has eaten a raw diet has changed eye colour, so I'm really sceptical to say the least.


----------



## Gossip Goat

I'd love a procedure like this to be developed, but id be worried whether or not its safe.

I wouldnt like blue eyes for myself though, im in love with dark green eyes. <3 <3


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

I would get it done (I have hazel eyes)

nothing against brown eyes. they are more earthy, subtle, calming, dependable etc, but blue eyes are DRAMATIC, and that's the look I would rather go for


----------



## Sourpuss

Brown eyes are ugly, so I think this is great, assuming it is true anyway.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Don't mess with your eyes on some unproven technology. You are asking to be the "guinea pig" without any idea what the potential damage might be later on down the line.


----------



## Golden Rose

[No message]


----------



## Awkwardacious

Gossip Goat said:


> I'd love a procedure like this to be developed, but id be worried whether or not its safe.
> 
> I wouldnt like blue eyes for myself though, im in love with dark green eyes. <3 <3


Dark green eyes are awesome! Do you have dark green eyes yourself?

If only Stroma could let its patients choose blue or green for their eye-color change, that'd be nice. I dunno how I'd look with blue eyes, I might not look good with it-- but I wish I had green eyes! They're sooo mesmerizing! :happy:



Swordsman of Mana said:


> I would get it done (I have hazel eyes)
> 
> nothing against brown eyes. they are more earthy, subtle, calming, dependable etc, but blue eyes are DRAMATIC, and that's the look I would rather go for


This.

Plus the fact that brown eyes are pretty common everywhere. For me, as a person, I've always grown to like the less common things. Especially on myself.



Sourpuss said:


> Brown eyes are ugly, so I think this is great, assuming it is true anyway.


You're entitled to give your opinions but lol, brown eyes aren't ugly. 

I do hope the procedure is real. I'm looking forward to it myself. And I hope it's risk-free.



tanstaafl28 said:


> Don't mess with your eyes on some unproven technology. You are asking to be the "guinea pig" without any idea what the potential damage might be later on down the line.


Don't worry, I'm waiting for this little procedure to be safely approved first. And I wouldn't jump right into it either ofc. 



Hotaru said:


> doint changfe your eyes theyre preettuy


Haha, I can't help but wanting lighter-colored eyes ever since I was a little girl. Besides, this thing isn't surely safe...or real. I really hope it is though. Technology can do pretty bizarre things.


----------



## ATLeow

I am not going to be paying out my nose for a cosmetic procedure so new I haven't heard of it and affecting such a sensitive part that the tiniest error could be catastrophic...but I'm not gonna judge anyone who does. Your body, your life.

My eyes aren't as dark as they could be but they're still nearly black and I just don't like that. It's all very well if other people like it or not (I've never been complimented on my eyes, I think) but if you don't then you don't. Dark brown eyes can look really beautiful on many and I'm not suggesting they don't, but I don't like mine and given the choice, I'd pick another colour. Apparently it gives me a blank look too and...if I could safely get my eyes a sort of jade-green colour (no contacts thanks) without costing something hilarious I would go for it without much encouragement.

While I'm talking hypotheticals though, light honey/gold and purple are on the list.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

No thanks. As a racial minority, I get enough Eurocentric/Western beauty standards shoved down my throat on a daily basis, and besides, find blue/grey eyes slightly creepy, for some reason.


----------



## Scarab

WamphyriThrall said:


> No thanks. As a racial minority, I get enough Eurocentric/Western beauty standards shoved down my throat on a daily basis, and besides, find blue/grey eyes slightly creepy, for some reason.


Is dark blue grayish eyecolor creepy aswell?


----------



## Sourpuss

Princess Wannabe said:


> You're entitled to give your opinions but lol, brown eyes aren't ugly.
> 
> I do hope the procedure is real. I'm looking forward to it myself. And I hope it's risk-free.


I know, I just don't care for them. Sometimes they are nice when they are light brown, but usually they are just dull. Plus they are so common. Like 90%+ of the human race has brown eyes.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Scarab said:


> Is dark blue grayish eyecolor creepy aswell?


I was thinking more along the line of these:

http://st-listas.20minutos.es/images/2011-03/281323/2932181_640px.jpg?1300883015

In some cases, it almost looks like they have no iris at all! Makes me think of ghosts. 

Whatever. People will like what they like.


----------



## Mammon

The darker and deeper the eye color, the younger you look.

See for yourselves


* *


















I wouldn't want anything but my dark brown eyes. I woudln't do this procedure even if they payed me to get it done. This is typical 'We will tell you what to like' brainwash bs. Fck that.


----------



## Golden Rose

Princess Wannabe said:


> Haha, I can't help but wanting lighter-colored eyes ever since I was a little girl. Besides, this thing isn't surely safe...or real. I really hope it is though. Technology can do pretty bizarre things.


I can understand that because I'd love the idea of a more dramatic look (and my coloring is already plenty dramatic... red hair/blue-green eyes (both didn't really get any justice in my terriBad lightening pic) ] or something absolutely rare and mysterious like purple eyes <333 but in the end werkin' with what you've got is always the best ;D you can always make all of the wild changes you want anyway~♥ though shapeshifting sounds like the coolest!!!

Also don't drink && post kids~


----------



## Wonszu

I love every kind of eyes, natural colour of the eyes is the one you are born with genetically. If you have brown eyes - then it means your natural colour is brown. 

Natural, blue eyes my ass. I love my grey eyes with hazel spots, thank you very much.


----------



## johnathan.buchanan

I have Blue eyes. Its funny when I was young I always wanted brown eyes.

Insanely hard to get a picture of your eye color lol


----------



## Coburn

Do people actually pay attention to eye color? I can barely even remember my own (it's either blue or green or maybe some sort of blue grey), let alone anyone else's.


----------



## Coburn

Merihim said:


> The darker and deeper the eye color, the younger you look.
> 
> See for yourselves
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want anything but my dark brown eyes. I woudln't do this procedure even if they payed me to get it done. This is typical 'We will tell you what to like' brainwash bs. Fck that.


Not seeing the older/younger thing. The blue eye just looks like it's in unnaturally bright light compared to the rest of the photo.


----------



## Mammon

Dumaresq said:


> Not seeing the older/younger thing. The blue eye just looks like it's in unnaturally bright light compared to the rest of the photo.


Really? The kid looks at least 25 to me in the blue one and 7 years in the brown one


----------



## Awkwardacious

Dumaresq said:


> Do people actually pay attention to eye color? I can barely even remember my own (it's either blue or green or maybe some sort of blue grey), let alone anyone else's.


Fact: They do.

Maybe not everybody give a damn about eye color, but your eye color is something that people do notice. In many cases, people with brighter-colored eyes are often complimented by other people about how beautiful their eyes are. Brown eyes are soo common within people, that it's rare for brown-eyed people to actually get comments on their eyes. It's sad, but true. How often do you hear people say, "Oh I love your dark brown eyes!"? People with bright blue or green or whatever bright-colored eyes, however, tend to get more comments on their eyes due to it being a very mesmerizing bright color that people can't possibly miss. It's uncommon. It's beautiful.

"Love what you've got"-- sure that. But really, in today's world, we all wanna be better. Some people aren't happy with themselves and they shouldn't be blamed for it. Most of us want to change, it's all a part of living.


----------



## Awkwardacious

Merihim said:


> Really? The kid looks at least 25 to me in the blue one and 7 years in the brown one


I agree, but with blue eyes, he looks a lot more stunning. If I were to talk with the blue-eyed kid in the picture, I'd be more entranced and would most definitely have a hard time looking away from his eyes.


----------



## SpinniBell

NU! Brown eyes are so gorgeous!!! Why in the world would you want to change them?


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

I would like my eyes to be a color that doesn't exist in nature like silver or gold


----------



## Chesire Tower




----------



## Mostly Harmless

I like my eyes, which are dark brown, and get get plenty of compliments on them too. Really, the only thing I don't like about my eyes is that I no longer have perfect vision.

I think I'd look weird with light eyes so they are not for me. I have Asian friends who are insecure about their eye color and use colored contacts (green, blue, purple, etc.) and they look kind of off putting to me. It's unnatural rather than dramatic. And not like blue hair unnatural either. More like too much orange spray tan unnatural, IMO.

I'd be really really wary of any process that targeted natural eye pigmentation. What if t has natural protective functions? Wouldn't want to fuck around with that shit anyway. Also, people who think my eyes are too "common" to be beautiful can take a long fucking hike, lol.


----------



## JB Nobody

Seems like an iffy procedure. Then again, an almost guaranteed way of changing your eye color is to have a friend hit you in the head with a baseball bat, as one of the symptoms of brain damage is eye color change. What's a few (dozen) IQ points for pretty eyes?

I like my eye color, because they're somewhat unique. A brown star-like shape in the center, on an amber background, with deep green along the edges. Most people that look close enough assume they're special contacts, but they've been like that since I was a kid. The downside is setting up an ID for biometrics, because most systems want a name for your eye color, and don't offer enough options.


----------



## CaptainWildChild

I have green eyes and I prefer light eyes, don't know why but maybe because I grew up surronded by light eyed people. Dosen't mean I don't think dark eyes can be attractive, if you are hot then it dosen't matter if you are dark or fair skinned, bright or dark eyes you are hot. 
But then ofcourse I have my preferences but I would never let it stop me from exploring all kinds of hotties around the world.


----------



## Bagheera

Don't need, already have. :wink:

Seriously though, you can be good-looking with any eye color. It's such a small thing, after all.


----------



## angelfish

I have a light greenish color. It's nice, but like... so ridiculously low on the list of things that contribute to my overall sense of self-confidence (or lack thereof, because INFP). I love blue eyes - my boyfriend has them and I love to look at them - but I've seen plenty of beautiful brown eyes too. But it's one of those things that registers briefly and then you mostly forget about it. I guess I just can't imagine eye color being of enough importance to someone to want to undergo experimental surgery to change it. 



calirouge said:


> as someone with green eyes, I don't think they've given me any advantages- just a few compliments.


Exactly. 

I mean, it's cool that we have the technology, but people could probably use that money towards something way more useful.


----------



## annago68

Does it say anywhere about the success rate of the procedure? Before/after pictures?


----------



## Hero of Freedom

I would prefer for a more abnormal/out of the box look like purple if it were possible lol. Maybe in the future, would look quite cool.


----------



## MissMo

Once its approved, I am pretty sure that there'd be people willing to undergo the procedure for the fun of it. I would have, but my I have a dark skin tone so blue eyes will make me look WEIRD. 
But no one should undergo the procedure cause they are conscious about their eye color. Diversity is what keeps us alive. Blue, green, brown, hazel, crazy dark brown,... we need em all.


----------



## RobynC

@Awkwardacious



> Has anyone here ever heard of Stroma Medical?


No, but why would I want to change the color of my eyes?


----------



## Fern

I'd rather just go with colored contacts once in a blue moon.


----------



## Metalize

I second (or third, fourth) the opinion that it would be nice if we all collectively decided to stop paying mind to the media's insistent portrayal of certain features as the ideal, and of certain types as having more value than others. I like how my gray eyes look on me, and I've seen many striking and beautiful brown ones, and then I've seen people with darker features try to use contacts or whatever... it always looks creepy and unpleasant to me (sorry) since there's such a disconnect between the eyes and the rest of the person's body.

Worth noting that brown eyes are actually healthier to have -- due to that pigmentation, they have extra protection from bright sunlight. I wear sunglasses even on cloudy days because it still seems too bright otherwise, and I noticed I have to squint to see through bright areas way more (and that'll probably reflect badly on my skin) than my friends with darker eyes.

Edit: Oh, and there's no issue with people trying on different colors for fashion/aesthetics, but they should probably think about why they want that specific color so much that they're willing to permanently alter their natural one. It might be because they genuinely like that color, but chances are it's more likely due to some external influence.


----------



## QuiteCharmed

I feel bad for those who are so unsatisfied with their _eye color_ that they feel the need to spend thousands in order to change it. However, if someone wants to take that step then it's their own choice. I'm perfectly happy with my dark brown eyes. There's really no need to romanticize certain eye colors, hair colors or skin colors for that matter. Why must society choose what features are most aesthetically pleasing?


----------



## Sefii

I don't mind blue, but getting rid of pigment is harsh.


----------



## Hero of Freedom

QuiteCharmed said:


> I feel bad for those who are so unsatisfied with their _eye color_ that they feel the need to spend thousands in order to change it. However, if someone wants to take that step then it's their own choice. I'm perfectly happy with my dark brown eyes. There's really no need to romanticize certain eye colors, hair colors or skin colors for that matter. Why must society choose what features are most aesthetically pleasing?


Blame racism.


----------



## Glory

Racism is a social construct.

Racism is a conspiracy theory.


----------



## aef8234

Glory said:


> Racism is a social construct.
> 
> Racism is a conspiracy theory.


Hitler did nothing wrong.


----------



## Glory

Grow up.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

I'm a fan of brown eyes.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

QuiteCharmed said:


> I feel bad for those who are so unsatisfied with their _eye color_ that they feel the need to spend thousands in order to change it. However, if someone wants to take that step then it's their own choice. I'm perfectly happy with my dark brown eyes. There's really no need to romanticize certain eye colors, hair colors or skin colors for that matter. *Why must society choose what features are most aesthetically pleasing?*


does it in this case? there are plenty of brown eyed beauties who are ogled after in popular culture:


----------



## Sefii

I'm a fan of my own eyes.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

you know, that was kinda fun, I think I'll post some pictures of beautiful brown eyed opera singers now :tongue:

Anna Netrebko










Alexandrina Pendatchanska










Peter Mattei (the man is nearly 50!)










Dmitri Hvorostovsky










Angela Gheorghiu


----------



## Jagdpanther

Brown eyes are damn beautiful..


----------



## aef8234

Glory said:


> Grow up.


If only your reaction time is as short as your sentences.


----------

